# LOST Lua



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Lua's missing today since 12pm from my mom's house in Carmel, Indiana. I've contacted all the local shelters with her chip number, my name, and phone number, as well as the vets nearby. Please pass this around to anyone you may know in the area!

Lua (Loo-ah)
15 month old spayed and chipped female.
35 lbs (so quite petite)
Lost from 96th street between Ditch Rd. and Town Rd. around noon on 10/15/14
No white markings.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

OH NO.
You need to put flyers up in every place possible.
I can post her being lost to some vizsla facebook groups, but you have to let me know if its okay add your email, or some way for them to contact you.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeah absolutely!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I posted her picture and information on 3 Vizsla facebook groups, and some of the members have started sharing with other groups.
I pray she finds her way back home to you tonight.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

If she'd gotten lost, she probably could smell her way back---she's got a nose like no other--- so I'm thinking she must have slipped her collar and someone's got her at their house. If she had been in an accident or dropped off at any of the vets or shelters around town, they'd have her chip info either from scanning her or because I called them all and gave them my info. 

I'll leave her crate outside tonight with some of my "riper" t-shirts and a water bowl. So we'll just see whenever she turns up.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh, no - that's terrible news! It's so upsetting to hear it, you must be worried sick. I wish that there was something comforting to say, but I feel that your only comfort will be in her return. Let that happen REAL soon.

Bob


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks Guys! Please share on any social media you've got---the more eyes, the better. Lua's already listed on vizsla international, vizsla lost and found, and Indy Lost Pet Alert on Facebook, and a friend (Fuzzaroo) has shared her on instagram. 

If you've got an account, please share!

THANK you!!!!

Emily


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

No, no, no - that's my biggest fear, I'm so sorry she's missing!! I'm in CA so unfortunately I can't be much help. I hope that she returns home soon, sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Here's the flyer indy alert made for me---please post it if you can. six degrees of separation, and all


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh you must be worried sick! I'll definitely share. Stay positive, Emily.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh no!!, praying for a safe and speedy return from this side of the pond.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh Em, My Heart is just wrenching...
Poor little Lua... I pray she is safe and in good hands, if some one has her.
I Pray she will be back in your arms, safe and unharmed.
I am calling in all the Angels to protect her and help her get home to you.

Be strong and keep the faith... She will be home very soon.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hoping you will be reunited with Lua very soon!! Keep the faith, and keep looking. My boy Willie's original owners (back in winter of 2009) gave up looking for him, and there he was in the dog pound. Don't give up!! Thinking of you!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh my gosh Emily, I am utterly devastated to read this. :'(

I hope you find your precious baby. I will be praying for you. 

Please text me or post back here when you find her. (And you will) I just texted you.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have added Lua's information to
Vizsla lost and found
South Louisiana Vizsla club
Northern Californian vizsla rescue
Texas Vizsla rescue
I tried to put the information on Gulf Coast Vizsla Club.
So far it does not show up, but I'm hopeful that they will let it post.

Edited
Gulf Coast added her to their page.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear this, Emily!! When I saw the subject line, I just scrolled down to the bottom hoping to see a found post already  Like you said, I'm sure she's probably with a good Samaritan waiting to be reunited with you. We found a boxer and shepherd mix last weekend running around our sub with collars but no tags (  ) I had to put them in an empty yard of a house for sale since they were in the street and not friendly enough that I wanted to put them in my house or car. It was after hours at the vet so I couldn't scan for chips, etc. I hated hiding them away knowing their owner was probably out looking for them, but I didn't want to risk them getting hit by a car. I contacted animal control, who had us continue to hold them. Later that day, their owners checked in with animal control who forwarded them to us. Happy reunion! They were safe and sound + just some extra cookies from us. So don't despair and just keep spreading the word! Check to see if your city has a FB lost and found page as well (for example, Lexington has a "Lost & Found Pets in Lexington, KY page) as those can be really helpful. Hoping she finds her way home SOON.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh, no! Any updates overnight? I hope she is returned quickly!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Really hoping to hear some good news re: Lua! Hopefully she was found by some good samaritan who has been spoiling her rotten until she can be reunited with you!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Might want to post her flyer on the FB pages of any local vets as well. Anyone that's a client of those vets and like them on FB will see her face pop up! 

Definitely make sure to contact any breed rescues in your area, and maybe even the Weim/GSP rescues (so maybe like Great Lakes Weim Rescue). I see a lot of found dogs/strays pop up on their sites as well.


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Terrible news. I will pray you two are reunited.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

I've had a couple of thoughts, you've probably already had them, but just in case you haven't:

- your flyers will go out in the neighborhood, obviously, but how about putting them where dog people go, even if outside the neighborhood. Dog parks, walking trails, doggy day care, pet supply stores.

- how about a Google ad? Your "ad" appears when one of your search terms is used. You specify geographic area that it happens in. I didn't look too closely, but it seems as though the cost might not be too much (you only pay when a click-through or phone call happens). http://www.google.com/adwords/start/#subid=us-en-ha-aw-bkhpr0~54007340885

- is there a V club in the area that might do a mass emailing to its members? Or any dog club.

-CraigsList "Lost & Found"

You have friends here, even if we can't help put up fliers, etc. Or bring you supper. Wish we could. I'll look into the Google ad more, if you want.

Bob


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Very scary! Hoping you will be reunited soon!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh no!! I am so so sorry.... I can't imagine how you are feeling right now. I lost our boys on the trail for 5 min but it felt like forever so I can't how you are feeling. Good luck, thinking good thoughts for you.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

I read this post earlier today before leaving for work. I was hoping that by the time I got home there would be good news posted. So sorry you have still not found your little treasure, Lua. I feel quite helpless, as I am in the UK, and not on any social media. Keeping my fingers crossed that you will find her soon.
Take care
Deborah x


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Sorry to hear this. Here's hoping Lua gets returned to you unharmed and soon!
Hang in there. Time must be moving so slowly right now.
Unfortunately we are in Canada and can't do anything to help but wait and worry with you.
Our thoughts are with you and your v friend.
Take care,
Marcia and Dharma


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes, I've also been looking for good news! This is heart breaking :-[. I hope Lua shows up soon Emily!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

For those following the story. Lua has been found and she is fine! 

I'm sure Emily will update us on the details once she stops loving on her!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That's wonderful news.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Soooo happy for them!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

What a relief! Thanks for the update VizslaBaby!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Phew!! Thank God (so to speak).

I'll bet Emily will be looking into GPS collars <G>.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I saw a GPS collar at the vets that you can track with your smart phone a little while back.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Phew! Hoping they are both catching up on some sleep and snuggles!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

So glad to hear! 

RBD


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh TG... I will be able to sleep in peace tonight. 
God bless you little Looo-ah...we all love you so much.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Yay!! I've been thinking about Lua all day, sooooo glad that she's back home where she belongs. I bet she's super Velcro today, can't get enough cuddles!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

So happy to hear about such a good outcome! Thanks for posting the status Vizsla Baby!


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for all your help and good thoughts! I'm back in NC (had to return for unavoidable school/work/conference stuff) after a VERY long drive from Indy. I haven't actually seen Lua yet, since she was found after I had to leave town---but my Mom has her, and says she was jumping-out-of-her-skin happy to be home. She wolfed down some food, and had a reunion with her dog-cousin and best friend Millie (Millie is my mom's schnoodle--they've basically grown up together, and Millie is the ONLY dog that Lua will allow to sit between us), and went up to my bedroom to sleep it off. I won't be able to get back up to Indy to retrieve her from Mom for a couple weeks, but she's in good hands. 

So the story is this. I let Lua and Millie outside in the yard while getting ready to leave for some errands. Millie came back, as usual, but after 20 minutes, there was no Lua yet. So I called her and called her (she usually comes running), but with no sign of her. Another 20 minutes passed, and she still wasn't showing up, so I got in touch with Indy Lost Pet (fantastic group) and posted here, Facebook, vizsla groups in the area, instagram, and called all the nearby vets and shelters to leave them my number and her microchip number. I also asked the mail carrier and the nearby servicemen to keep an eye out for her. Word got out FAST on Facebook. Before leaving town, I checked at the local animal control (one of those overpopulated, depressing, probably-going-to-euthanize shelters), and didn't find her there either. 

She was spotted by a woman yesterday afternoon running around in the middle of a traffic circle, and tried to catch her, but Lua would't get near enough to catch. Then this same woman came home from exercise class this morning to find her neighbor waiving her over because she'd found a dog sleeping on her porch. She tried to get her inside, but Lua ran off again. So having seen the same loose dog twice (in locations miles away from each other) the woman posted on Facebook if anyone knew of a lost dog. One of her friends replied with Lua's flyer, so she called me (I was on the road at this point), and I got her in touch with my mom, who went looking all around where Lua had been spotted, but with no luck. Then at about 4:30 this afternoon, I got a call from an officer saying he had Lua! Someone had called in when they found her hiding in a sunk-in basement window trying to escape the rain (typical of Lua, who HATES getting rained on). She still had her collar and tags, so once they got close enough to read the tag, they got in touch with me. So I got him in touch with my mom, who raced home to meet the officer at our house with Lua. It was a rough 36 hours, but it was the best possible outcome---she was tired, cold, damp, and hungry, but uninjured, and didn't have to spend any time in a shelter. 

It couldn't have happened without the help of friends and strangers alike, and I am SOOOO grateful for all the shares and advice. Truly--- a total stranger saw her, asked her Facebook friends about lost dogs in the area, and one of her friends happened to have seen the flyer somewhere on Facebook. So let it be a lesson to us all that social networks are huge, and what may seem irrelevant to us might get to the right friend of a friend of a friend of a friend and bring someone home---I for one will never disregard an alert that's not in my area again!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

WOW - that is quite the adventure! So glad for the happy outcome and I bet you can't wait to snuggle her.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

And yes, Tagg (http://www.pettracker.com) is already on the Christmas list  I can't imagine the chances of it happening again, but it would have been an invaluable tool these last couple days, so I'd certainly rather have one than not---it's always better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Great news emily  I'll be going to work with a smile this morning now


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

That IS great news! YAY!! I love a happy ending! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

SO glad! "Like" is not nearly good enough, we need a "Love" tag for posts like this.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

I am so relieved for you and Lua!

Extra cuddle for Morris tonight...


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

So happy to hear this! It gave me goosebumps.


----------



## weez (Sep 26, 2014)

Great news! I am so glad it all turned out so well. ;D


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm sure you can't wait to see & hold her. I had a similar experience about 20 yrs ago. SOOO STRESSFUL!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

It will probably be a long while before she goes off taking herself for a walk... lesson learned.
Thank you Angels... they are every where, and you never know when you will meet one.
AMEN!


----------

